# Yakult Drink!



## subichi (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone drinking this and got good result? As I am drinking this once a day and the cramps and weird stomach movement now gone. Hmmm?


----------



## LM10 (May 12, 2016)

I have it ... Maybe it's helpful ...maybe it's just placebo . No harm in continuing I guess


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

That's interesting. Yakult is not available where I live.


----------

